# Free month of Strava Premium?



## jtimmer1

I'd like to see how beneficial strava premium is (over the regular subscription), but would really just like to try it out for a month to make sure it's not a waste of money. I've seen many $10 off codes for a yearly membership, but does anyone know a code to get a free or trial month? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 55x11

jtimmer1 said:


> I'd like to see how beneficial strava premium is (over the regular subscription), but would really just like to try it out for a month to make sure it's not a waste of money. I've seen many $10 off codes for a yearly membership, but does anyone know a code to get a free or trial month? Thanks in advance.


try code: girodilento11, used to be good for 3 months of premium free. Not sure if it works anymore though - worked in October and November.


----------



## MTBer4life

55x11 said:


> try code: girodilento11, used to be good for 3 months of premium free. Not sure if it works anymore though - worked in October and November.


no luck...


----------



## scblack

Currently if someone joins up after your linking them, you get a month free.

Try opening a phantom Hotmail account and link it, then join it. You get one month free.


----------



## jtimmer1

scblack said:


> Currently if someone joins up after your linking them, you get a month free.
> 
> Try opening a phantom Hotmail account and link it, then join it. You get one month free.


Thanks! that worked!


----------



## kgg

scblack said:


> Try opening a phantom Hotmail account and link it, then join it. You get one month free.


Really? Ethics not your bag, eh.


----------



## jtimmer1

As a poor college student, $6 is actually an investment. Ethics aside, I wanted to just try it out.


----------



## scblack

kgg said:


> Really? Ethics not your bag, eh.


Get over yourself.

It is a month sample use. Stiff ****.

I am actually a CPA Accountant so in the finance world, ethics has an extremely high standard for me.

A month's sample use is not going to cause GFC round 3+.


----------



## Nevermiss

It's pretty cool...especially if you have a power meter and are a clydesdale.


----------



## 55x11

jtimmer1 said:


> As a poor college student, $6 is actually an investment. Ethics aside, I wanted to just try it out.


if anyone else still needs a free trial month of premium membership, use this link:
http://www.strava.com/register?code=1monthtrialea


----------



## MTBer4life

55x11 said:


> if anyone else still needs a free trial month of premium membership, use this link:
> http://www.strava.com/register?code=1monthtrialea


thanks...:thumbsup:


----------

